# New 20-gallon tank for Lake Malawi Cichlids



## ButterflyStrokeGuy (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am brand new here and would appreciate absolutely *any* help and insights you might be able to offer. About 12 years ago, I was given my brother's tank of 5 African Cichlids, and I had them for 2-3 years before I had to leave for college and get rid of them. They did very well during that time, and now I am trying to set up a new tank for more Lake Malawi Cichlids. I have a 20-gallon tall that I put 30 pounds of crushed coral in. I have a 100-watt heater and a basic filter that's rated for use up to 20 gallons. I have Cichlid lake salt and have been keeping the pH around 8.4 the past 2 days since I put water in, and the temperature is 80 degrees. However, with all of the coral, the water is very cloudy. I have the filter running full-tilt and was wondering what I should do between now and when I finally get fish to put in it. How long should it take for the water to clear, and what, if anything, needs to be done regarding chlorination? Also, how long should I wait until I add the fish? I apologize for asking such basic questions, but I have read half a dozen different suggestions on other sites, and all I got from it was confused! If anyone can help, I would certainly appreciate it. Thank you!!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

As far as chlorination, you can add dechlornator, like prime, and it is ready instantly. Otherwise, the chlorine will evaporate out in 24-48 hours. The cloudyness from the choral will go away after a while. If you want to accelerate it you can take the coral out and water over it through a sieve a bunch at a time, change all the water in the tank and put the rinsed coral back in.

When you add fish, you will want to add slowly, and refer to the tank cycling article here.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Additionally, most members of this site would suggest there is only a small list of Africans (if that's what you're going with) that would be happy and healthy in a 20g.

Here, from the library, is a guide to some 20g Long (30") set ups:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_20g.php

kevin


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i just got a 20g tank too and was wondering if 2m and 5f peacocks would be suitable? sorry for hijacking your topic but maybe it will help you too


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i just got a 20g tank too and was wondering if 2m and 5f peacocks would be suitable? sorry for hijacking your topic but maybe it will help you too


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i just got a 20g tank too and was wondering if 2m and 5f peacocks would be suitable? sorry for hijacking your topic but maybe it will help you too


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i just got a 20g tank too and was wondering if 2m and 5f peacocks would be suitable? sorry for hijacking your topic but maybe it will help you too


----------

